# 1st island 7am-1030am



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

1st island 7am-1030am

many small flounder all taken on squid minnow combo.
one 22" flatty nice and fat in the cooler 
water got to rough for my beater boat
pic of my flounder in the gallery in a few minutes

buzz


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catchinabuzz!

Hey, fillets from a single 22" fluke make a good meal (especially when stuffed with lump crabmeat!) Glad to here the minnow/squid sandwhich works below the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

hey jake where are you in philly? i was born and raised in kensington philly. fished the squid minnow my whole life in jersey mostly brigatine and a.c. 

buzz


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catchinabuzz!

Roxborough - Manayunk (the NW corner of the city.) I've got the Schuylkill River four blocks down the street and the Wissahickon Creek five blocks up the street. Very familiar with Kensington -- I worked with a few guys who hung out at K&A (Kensington & Allegheney.) Everybody in Philadelphia belonged to a "corner" in the 60's and 70's (ours was Krams & Pechin, and later, Ridge & Krams.) K&A is mostly drugs and prostitution these days. Kensington was a heavily Irish neighborhood, but a lot of the residents have fled to the Far Northeast. Most recently Kensington is famous for the murder of a 16 yr old boy for his paycheck by three of his teenage friends (one a girl.)


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

yea its a bit rough my corner amber & tioga. glad i got out of there my parents move to the northeast. well tight lines good to see a old local on this board. 

i'll be out catchinabuzzzz


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Me,Bucket and Capt Dave fish the 4th island fer some togs.In about 2 hours and 6 doz fiddlers,had 8 in the box.The 2 largest caught by me and bucket 18 and 16 1/2.

The fished the channels fer some flatties,only managed 1 cookie throw back,caught bigger 1's in the surf .


BTW,buzz......the great kneck wall is producing some nice size blues and stripers.....all on lures...fished it Sat and Sun mornings...all fish was caught during the outgoing


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i am going to be hitting the wall up this week. thanks for the report i drifted it a little friday afternoon had nothing. 

buzz


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got room fer 1 more on the boat?Gimme a hollar.

The fish are usually on that 1 corner, towards the old bridge,on the other side.The fish have been crashing the top.I fish lite tackle,so reaching them is difficult unless I change to a 1 oz jig.Pretty frustrating when the fish are just that close to the other ledge,and you can't fish them

But on SAT and Sun,I saw a lot of keeper flounder caught on that wall,as the small boats drifted from the start of the 1st bridge all the way to the 2nd bridge.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i am running the boat out to first island tomarrow right now there is three in the boat but i will definitly keep you in mind during next week i will be working midnights so i am going to try to get it out during the week.

buzz


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I am just a PM away....thanxs!


----------

